
Lyft and Uber boast they'll wipe out hundreds of thousands of jobs in a decade - elmar
https://pando.com/2016/09/19/lyf-uber-jobs/3e462e1e18d1dcc538dc222c7825f7e3c75efc4c/
======
taxicabjesus
driving a car is the least important part of what a taxi driver really does.
Loading groceries for the handicapped, helping people figure out where they
really want to go, telling the person going to the ER that they don't actually
want to go to _that_ hospital, that they'd certainly spend less time for their
minor injury at the smaller full-service ER, etc...

Sometimes people just needed someone to talk to.

